# Is it possible to get different mother to adopt another kid?



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a mother who gave birth 4 weeks ago to a beautiful little doeling. The doeling seems fine but I have both of them isolated as the mother has a CL bump that has been tested and confirmed as CL and not some look alike in the past. The CL bump is losing its hair so I know this means it is getting close to rupture.

I just removed the baby from its mother and wanted to see if it was possible to get another doe who just had her weaned babies sold off to adopt her. Her udder is huge and I was hoping I could get her to take her as her own.

I have a dog pen that is about 10x10 and was wondering if I kept them both together, she would possibly adopt the baby. I just put her in there with this other mother and plan to check on her quite a bit to see if anything is happening. Has anyone had success with this?

Thank you,

Conor


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know how to get a doe to adopt, but can't you just have the CL boil lanced and cleaned proactively to prevent risk of infection? Then the kid can stay with the doe, right?


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I keep hearing that you can have it lanced and not worry about it OR that it is still a concern for the kid. I am going to see what happens for a few hours tonight and if the baby will be adopted by the mother than just had her kids pulled off her. I sold her doeling and the buckling was starting to try and mate her so I separated him with the other boys.

I pretty much plan to get rid of the mother as soon as the baby is adopted or can be on her own. She has had multiple health issues and everyone has suggested I move her along.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I had to put the baby back with mother. Mother decided to tear down two sections of very hot electric fence to get at her baby. By hot, I mean you hear a pop like a firecracker and smell burning hair and skin along with a wisp of smoke! I am keeping the baby with mother for the time being as this seemed to just introduce new issues.

Conor


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Could you bottle feed?


----------



## WalnutRidge (May 20, 2013)

Had does that would steal kids, and does that want nothing to do with others try the doe tied or I always used a grafting gate after a few days of that they should be fine.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

My schedule would make bottle feeding hard and unreliable at best. I may try putting the baby in the small pen with another doe for a few more hours today and see how she does. I may have to tie up the real mother as she freaked out and plowed through two electric fences yesterday and I had to end the experiment early. The problem was that she could still hear her baby in the distance and went for it.

I have posted about this goat here before and the general consensus seems to be that this is a cull. She seems to have multiple ongoing health issues and I never see her being a healthy goat. My only reason for hanging onto her at this time is for the baby, then she will be given away if anyone will even take her.

Conor


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Chances are "slim to none" that you will get a random doe to adopt a kid. I had one that "stole" a triplet from another doe, but, that was her decision...if I'd wanted her to feed it she probably wouldn't, lol.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Just make sure the baby has a "safe haven" where her "adopted mother" can't get to her and hurt her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Di is probably right, but I'm always trying things with does I know are tested clean. Earlier this spring I grafted two nine day old Boer bottle babies onto a Saanen doe, but I did it *while* she was in the middle of kidding. I stole her single baby and bottled it and smeared the Boer babies with birthing goo. She has proven a great mother to them. I've had some success making a doe that rejected one change her mind by holding her for awhile. My latest doe that had triplets and rejected one did not relinquish and I gave up after three weeks. That doe was already scheduled to be culled as she a commercial half dairy. I recently weaned my Boer doe Ginger's two buck kids so I put Ginger on the stand twice a day and the rejected baby drinks her fill. I was hoping Ginger would adopt, but that hasn't happened yet. The baby is thriving.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

It can be possible. Pen them together and hold the nanny to let them baby suck every now and then, especially if you just weaned her babies she will be looking for something to care for. I had a doe that wouldn't take care of her little buck she wouldn't let him sick or anything only the doe so I took the boy off and put him on a goat that had lost her babies, it took a few days of holding her to let home suck but eventually she started to take care of him! I would definitely try!


----------

